# Severalls - New Road, Less Reports, Conspiracy/Backhanders?



## g197- (Aug 15, 2013)

*THE NEW ROAD*
As some of you may know it's been in the planning stages for quite some time that a road will be going through part of the old Severalls Hospital site.

Well I'm sad to say that day is upon us. The road extension project called NAR3 and more importantly Phase 2 (the bit that goes through Severalls) starts *Monday 19th August*.

After my "aerial" visit I noticed that the road was quite clearly marked with wooden pegs through the fields I was in. That got me looking into it a little deeper, contacting the Council etc. 

Here you can see where Phase 2 the road marked in red is going:






The Council staff said in email to me: "Many more of the listed Victorian buildings are meant to be saved and restored during the Phase 2 development once the land is sold (will know which developer it is within weeks) but sadly many of these will now be so badly damaged they will be pulled down. However, some are still down to be saved."

*LESS REPORTS*
My fear is that due to all the works taking place around the site that the recent reports we've seen through July and the beginning of August will be the last. And there will be very few opportunities in the future. 

I'll keep an eye on the developments and keep this thread updated with information on what exactly is going on.

*CONSPIRACY / BACKHANDERS*
On researching what areas of the site are listed I found that the entire grounds where. 

Heritage report showing entire grounds are listed: http://list.english-heritage.org.uk/resultsingle.aspx?uid=1001599

Map from above link:





If you look at the maps in this post it looks like the road is going through what should be a protected area!?
My only thought on this is that someone is getting a backhander to make sure Severalls gets into the sort of state where it is beyond repair and the only option is to rip it down...


----------



## krela (Aug 15, 2013)

Yay, less Severalls reports! 

Without wishing to be a party pooper all of this has been known for at least a couple of years, including the listed status stuff, I doubt many buildings will be kept, but good to know work is happening now.


----------



## g197- (Aug 15, 2013)

My main concern is how can a road be planned and allowed through an apparent listed site. 

And that I probably won't get a chance to visit inside myself now.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 15, 2013)

It will peel open like a banana when the road construction takes place. They always do! Not the same when the tranquility passes. Thanks for the update, I do pass it very frequently and it's dawned on me I have so few pictures of the outside of Sevs! I need to sort out this missing piece of my album.


----------



## krela (Aug 15, 2013)

It shouldn't have been listed in the first place really, and once a building is beyond economicallysaving it's easy to apply to get the listing removed. The whole thing is a joke, as are English Heritage.


----------



## g197- (Aug 15, 2013)

I just noticed on the plan with the red road the second junction from the top that goes left into Severalls. So they've clearly already decided its fate! I think it is so wrong how this can just happen. It obviously means nothing for anything to be listed.


----------



## krela (Aug 15, 2013)

Check this thread...

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20193[/ame]


----------



## krela (Aug 15, 2013)

See also:

http://severallshospital.co.uk/


----------



## g197- (Aug 15, 2013)

krela said:


> Check this thread...
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20193



Great information in this post. The area with the new homes now up looks vastly different.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 16, 2013)

*Best get my lazy ass down there... *


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 16, 2013)

Ta for the update, g197-

With this new date for the Link Road, I can feel another "final" visit coming on soon.....


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 16, 2013)

Good to see you still lurking LB!  

Was that you taking up the most read story on the BBC last week?


----------



## wolfism (Aug 17, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> It will peel open like a banana when the road construction takes place.


Agreed, best to look on the road construction work as an opportunity. Mind you, the fences aren't as bad as they seem, with a bit of lateral thinking.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 5, 2013)

So gutted that its actually happening now


----------

